# Fuel/water separator?



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I would put one in, I prefer any kind with the clear drain bowl.

you will be surprised how much water/junk collects in there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It can’t hurt


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

cheap insurance.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Agree with what everyone said above. Can't hurt/good insurance. Not sure if it matters but I've got a Racor and have had 0 complaints.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Gotta Have 1


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a problem using two?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Rollbar said:


> Is there a problem using two?


Not as long as you have 2 engines.


----------

